# Bacon Cure containing White Pepper?



## baja traveler (Mar 16, 2016)

Going to do my first bacon this weekend.

Bought a nice looking 8 pound belly from Costco, and by the calculator will require 9.27 grams of #1, 65.6 grams of Salt and 37.2 grams of Sugar. 

I plan on curing for 10 days, then cold smoking using Washington Apple overnight (12-15 hours), then give it a 5 day rest to breath and firm up.

I keep seeing mention of adding other flavors into the cure like white pepper, but I never see a mention of how much was used.

Any thoughts on what other non-standard ingredients you like in your bacon? Already thinking about future attempts - maybe a wet cure in Jim Beam...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 16, 2016)

I cut those Costco bellies into thirds. I apply my dry cure mix. My last batch I did I added a tsp of white pepper per each third to the cure mix.

If you already started your cure you can still add white pepper to the belly. Just wait until the cure is done. After rinsing the belly at the end of curing add whatever seasonings you want. I don't use a set amount. I just shake on what I want. Typically garlic, white pepper and cracked black pepper. Sometimes ginger, chipotle powder or crushed pepper flakes. Then let the meat air dry and then smoke. My last batch I let air dry age for a week prior to smoking. I also let it mellow a week uncovered in the fridge after smoking. Was the best bacon I've made to date.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 16, 2016)

Mix everything but the Cure #1 add 2Tbs fresh Course Ground White Pepper. Mix well and taste a pinch. If your happy add the Cure, mix and proceed. If it needs more, add it. Ruhlman add 4Tbs Black Pepper to 5lbs of Belly. I find White Pepper stronger so go light and add if needed or add more Wht Pepper the day of the smoke before you dry to form a pellicle...JJ


----------



## donr (Mar 24, 2016)

I haven't made bally bacon, but I have used this on Back bacon.

After I coat in curing salt, I sprinkle (maybe dust) with garlic powder and just enough ground cayenne pepper to notice a color change.

Vacuum pack it & let it cure.

Rinse off cure. Pat dry with paper towels.

Dust with about the same amount of garlic powder and cayenne again.

Let is sit in front of a fan on wire racks to form pellicle.

Cold smoke.


----------



## alelover (Mar 24, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> My last batch I let air dry age for a week prior to smoking. I also let it mellow a week uncovered in the fridge after smoking. Was the best bacon I've made to date.


A whole week uncovered in the fridge? I am going 1 1/2 days before smoking mine. Taking it out tonight actually for Saturday. Will that be enough dry time?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 24, 2016)

alelover said:


> A whole week uncovered in the fridge? I am going 1 1/2 days before smoking mine. Taking it out tonight actually for Saturday. Will that be enough dry time?



Yes that is plenty of time for the bacon to form a pellicle. The additional time in the fridge ages the meat. Give it a shot sometime. It really does make a difference in the end product. From now on every batch I make will rest at least a week before smoking and at least a week after.


----------



## alelover (Mar 24, 2016)

covered or uncovered?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 24, 2016)

Be careful...Unlike Beef, Pork is not aged before packing. The meat and especially the Fat can get rancid going too long in the refer. After Cure is not a big deal because Cure inhibits rancidity...JJ


----------



## alelover (Mar 24, 2016)

1 1/2 days be OK then JJ?  Should I cover it with something? It's on racks in the fridge now.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 24, 2016)

That will be fine. The refer is pretty moist and it would not be unusual to take 1 to 2 days to get a pellicle...JJ


----------



## baja traveler (Mar 27, 2016)

Well, its been 13 days since my initial post, and here is one third of the results - 10 day cure, racked friday night for pellicle formation - which was perfect by Saturday night. cold smoked 10 hours overnight using the AMNPS and Washington Apple pellets, then refrigerated and cold smoked another 10 hours today. Color looks great and it sure smells great. I'm going let it sit in the fridge a few days before cutting into it.













162864246.6acrDvFB.jpg



__ baja traveler
__ Mar 27, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2016)

Wow, that is one beautiful looking slab of bacon!!








Al


----------



## baja traveler (Mar 28, 2016)

Well, I had fully intended to let this rest for several days before digging in, but I just couldnt.

Wife claimed that it was the best bacon she has ever had!













162868070.zpvbJyPJ.FullSizeRender1.jpg



__ baja traveler
__ Mar 28, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2016)

I could sit down to that meal everyday!!

Al


----------



## driedstick (Mar 30, 2016)

Dang it man that looks good,, Nice job 

DS


----------



## whistech (Mar 30, 2016)

That bacon is beautiful Baja Traveler!    Great job.


----------



## gearjammer (Mar 31, 2016)

Oh man, I love the look of that bacon.
That is great, very nice.

        Ed


----------



## smokindeer (Apr 13, 2016)

I added about 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon to my last dry cure mix(for 1/3 of a belly).  It was delicious! I will probably up that a bit or sprinkle with a LITTLE during pellicle formation.


----------

